# Amrit Vela



## Archived_Member16 (Sep 2, 2005)

AMRIT VELA

lit, ambrosial hour (vela=time or hour), the last quarter of night or predawn morning hours, is reckoned in Sikh spirituality as period of time most conducive to concentration and appropriate for meditation and practicing nam, i.e. repetition of God’s Name. Says Guru Nanak in the Japu: amrit vela sachu nau vadiai vicharu (early morning is the time for practicing nam, God’s Name synonymous with God Himself, and for contemplating His greatness. Guru Angad, says:chauthai pahari sabah kai surtia upajai chau/ tina dariava siu dosti mani mukhi sacha nau (during fourth quarter of night, joy sprouts forth in the hearts of awakened ones; they go, befriend the rivers and brooks (for ablution) and have the True Name in their minds and on their lips. Shaikh Farid the Muslim saint, whose compositions are also included in the Sikh Scripture, is more forthright. Says he, "If you lose the last part of night to sleep, O Farid! count yourself as dead even as you live. (Remember that) if you have forgotten God, He has not forgotten thee. Guru Ram Das, laying down the daily regimen for a Sikh accorded primacy to early-rising to contemplate God’s Name, "Let him who calls himself a Sikh of the Guru, rise early and meditate on God" And, Guru Arjan, says: "Rise early in the morning and repeat God’s Name". To quote Bhai Gurdas: "The Guru’s Sikh rises early in the morning, performs ablutions at amrit vela and recites the Guru’s word" 

Amrit vela in Sikhism is the prime hour not for its own sake, but because of its suitability for practicing nam, i.e. for remembering God and contemplating His greatness. No special auspiciousness attaches to amrit vela. Every moment of one’s life is meant for the remembrance of God. As Guru Arjan says, "Blessed is the hour (vela) when one gets absorbed in contemplation of Him".


----------



## spnadmin (Jun 28, 2009)

Referred to me by a dear and blessed kaur, let me share this. From this internet site Sikhism Based on Gurbani - Chapter 29 - SEMRAN VAYLA  The full article as a pdf is attached. 

*29.   SEMRAN VAYLA* 

 _Semran _can be resorted to at any time. Remembrance of the Lord should in fact remain in our minds throughout. Guru Arjan Dev says that _semran _can be done at any time  - _sagli bayla._

P.150  _            Har semran ki sagli bayla. _ 

*hir ismrn kI sglI bylw Ò*

            Guru Ji goes on to say that any time, be it a _moorat _or a _ghari / ghari, _ is fruitful when the tongue utters the name of the Lord. _Moorat _ and _ghari _are units of time. 

P.191  _Safal moorat safal oh  ghari.  Jet rasna ucrai Har Hari. _ 

*sPl mUrqu sPl Eh GrI Ò ijqu rsnw aucrY hir hrI** Ò*
*
* According to Guru Ji,  the time, when one resorts to _semran, _is regarded as very fortunate  in one's life. It is a time of _vaday bhaag - sa-ee ghari  sulakhni._

P.819  _Sa-ee ghari sulakhni semrat Har naam. _ 

*sweI GVI sulKxI ismrq hir nwm Ò 
*
Guru Ji regards that day as beautiful - _dens suhaavra,  _when the Lord is remembered - _prabh  aavai cet._ The day the Lord is forgotten - _vesrai,  _ is    regarded as a  bad time - _bhalayri rut. _Such wasteful moments are to be condemned - _fet bhalayri rut._

P.318 _Nanak soi dens  suhaavra jet Prabh aavai cet. Jet den vesrai Paarbrahm fet bhalayri rut. _  

*nwnk soeI idnsu suhwvVw ijqu pRBu AwvY iciq Ò ijqu idin ivsrY pwrbRhmu iPtu BlyrI ruiqÒ* 


The important points from the article



Baba Farid Ji (see Ang 1384) Guru Nanak Dev clarifies that _[FONT=Times New Roman,Times New Roman][FONT=Times New Roman,Times New Roman]bandgi [/FONT][/FONT]_in the early hours of the morning is in no way a condition for one to receive something in return from the Lord as an inherent right. 
Thus one should not, in any way, feel proud about resorting to _[FONT=Times New Roman,Times New Roman][FONT=Times New Roman,Times New Roman]semran [/FONT][/FONT]_in the early morning hours. 
We are in no position to make such demands – _[FONT=Times New Roman,Times New Roman][FONT=Times New Roman,Times New Roman]kea calai tes naal. [/FONT][/FONT]_
Whatever He gives us are His gifts – _[FONT=Times New Roman,Times New Roman][FONT=Times New Roman,Times New Roman]daati(n) saheb sandia(n). [/FONT][/FONT]_
Many fail to receive such gifts, even though they wake up early – _[FONT=Times New Roman,Times New Roman][FONT=Times New Roman,Times New Roman]ek jaaganday na lahan. [/FONT][/FONT]_
Some are blessed by Him and He awakens them from their slumber – _[FONT=Times New Roman,Times New Roman][FONT=Times New Roman,Times New Roman]ekna sutea(n) day-e uthaal.  Daati(n) sahib sandia(n) kea calai tes naal. Ek jaaganday na lahan ekna sutea(n) day-e uthaal.​[/FONT][/FONT]_Thus _[FONT=Times New Roman,Times New Roman][FONT=Times New Roman,Times New Roman]semran [/FONT][/FONT]_can be done at any time of the day, but _[FONT=Times New Roman,Times New Roman][FONT=Times New Roman,Times New Roman]semran [/FONT][/FONT]_done in the early hours of the morning is far more beneficial because of the peaceful nature of the time in that there are no distractions. Moreover after a good night’s rest the mind is fresh and hence it can concentrate on _[FONT=Times New Roman,Times New Roman][FONT=Times New Roman,Times New Roman]semran [/FONT][/FONT]_better. 
You can also see more at this link http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/dasam-granth/25573-amrit-vela-moon-once-lunar-month.html )


----------



## spnadmin (Jun 28, 2009)

From Sant Fareed ji on Ang 1384

ਮਿਸਲ ਫਕੀਰਾਂ ਗਾਖੜੀ ਸੁ ਪਾਈਐ ਪੂਰ ਕਰੰਮਿ ॥੧੧੧॥ 
misal fakeeraan gaakharree s paaeeai poor karanm ||111||
It is so difficult to be like the fakeers - the Holy Saints; it is only achieved by perfect karma. ||111||

 ਪਹਿਲੈ ਪਹਰੈ ਫੁਲੜਾ ਫਲੁ ਭੀ ਪਛਾ ਰਾਤਿ ॥ 
pehilai peharai fularraa fal bhee pashhaa raath ||
The first watch of the night brings flowers, and the later watches of the night bring fruit.

 ਜੋ ਜਾਗੰਨ੍ਹ੍ਹਿ ਲਹੰਨਿ ਸੇ ਸਾਈ ਕੰਨੋ ਦਾਤਿ ॥੧੧੨॥ 
jo jaagannih lehann sae saaee kanno dhaath ||112||
Those who remain awake and aware, receive the gifts from the Lord. ||112||

 ਦਾਤੀ ਸਾਹਿਬ ਸੰਦੀਆ ਕਿਆ ਚਲੈ ਤਿਸੁ ਨਾਲਿ ॥ 
dhaathee saahib sandheeaa kiaa chalai this naal ||
The gifts are from our Lord and Master; who can force Him to bestow them?

 ਇਕਿ ਜਾਗੰਦੇ ਨਾ ਲਹਨ੍ਹ੍ਹਿ ਇਕਨ੍ਹ੍ਹਾ ਸੁਤਿਆ ਦੇਇ ਉਠਾਲਿ ॥੧੧੩॥ 
eik jaagandhae naa lehanih eikanhaa suthiaa dhaee outhaal ||113||
Some are awake, and do not receive them, while He awakens others from sleep to bless them. ||113||

 ਢੂਢੇਦੀਏ ਸੁਹਾਗ ਕੂ ਤਉ ਤਨਿ ਕਾਈ ਕੋਰ ॥ 
dtoodtaedheeeae suhaag koo tho than kaaee kor ||
You search for your Husband Lord; you must have some fault in your body.

 ਜਿਨ੍ਹ੍ਹਾ ਨਾਉ ਸੁਹਾਗਣੀ ਤਿਨ੍ਹ੍ਹਾ ਝਾਕ ਨ ਹੋਰ ॥੧੧੪॥ 
jinhaa naao suhaaganee thinhaa jhaak n hor ||114||
Those who are known as happy soul-brides, do not look to others. ||114||

 ਸਬਰ ਮੰਝ ਕਮਾਣ ਏ ਸਬਰੁ ਕਾ ਨੀਹਣੋ ॥ 
sabar manjh kamaan eae sabar kaa neehano ||
Within yourself, make patience the bow, and make patience the bowstring.

 ਸਬਰ ਸੰਦਾ ਬਾਣੁ ਖਾਲਕੁ ਖਤਾ ਨ ਕਰੀ ॥੧੧੫॥ 
sabar sandhaa baan khaalak khathaa n karee ||115||
Make patience the arrow, the Creator will not let you miss the target. ||115||

 ਸਬਰ ਅੰਦਰਿ ਸਾਬਰੀ ਤਨੁ ਏਵੈ ਜਾਲੇਨ੍ਹ੍ਹਿ ॥ 
sabar andhar saabaree than eaevai jaalaenih ||
Those who are patient abide in patience; in this way, they burn their bodies.

 ਹੋਨਿ ਨਜੀਕਿ ਖੁਦਾਇ ਦੈ ਭੇਤੁ ਨ ਕਿਸੈ ਦੇਨਿ ॥੧੧੬॥ 
hon najeek khudhaae dhai bhaeth n kisai dhaen ||116||
They are close to the Lord, but they do not reveal their secret to anyone. ||116||

 ਸਬਰੁ ਏਹੁ ਸੁਆਉ ਜੇ ਤੂੰ ਬੰਦਾ ਦਿੜੁ ਕਰਹਿ ॥ 
sabar eaehu suaao jae thoon bandhaa dhirr karehi ||
Let patience be your purpose in life; implant this within your being.

 ਵਧਿ ਥੀਵਹਿ ਦਰੀਆਉ ਟੁਟਿ ਨ ਥੀਵਹਿ ਵਾਹੜਾ ॥੧੧੭॥ 
vadhh thheevehi dhareeaao ttutt n thheevehi vaaharraa ||117||
In this way, you will grow into a great river; you will not break off into a tiny stream. ||117||


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Jun 28, 2009)

The Metaphors of Raat/Din/Pehar etc are not at all difficult to understand - except to those stuck in a time warp!!
IF we look at the entire structure of SGGS...it too is like our own LIFE-TIME..it opens with Japji and ends with Slok mh 5..Tera Kita Jatoh Nahin...we are Born...Mool mantar...and we then progress through life and reach the Bhog Shabads of Mahall nauvan...
IN the SGGS there are Shabads of the PEHAR..Pehlleh pehreh vanjarria mitra...which DESCRIBE our LIFE Journey..Baby, teenager, marriage/family and then old age and subsequent DEATH...BHOG
ITs absolutley foolhardy to take all these LITERALLY...the Pehlleh Pehreh is NOT the First watch of the 24 Hour Day/Night combination...as is certainly NOT farid Jis intention in the quoted sloks..the RAAT Farid Ji speaks of is oUR WHOLE LIFE TIME...in our early Age we Plant seed....and in our old age we HARVEST what we planted....this has nothing to do with Early night or Late Night early morning etc. THAT is taking meanings too literally...
AMRIT VELA SACH NAU....is simply THAT..the Moment we get connected with SACH NAU...and that connection can take place at any moment....any time...or NOT at ALL...Wadaiyee Vichaar is up to HIS GRACE..its HE who gives to the SLEEPING..and IGNORE those AWAKE ( and so called meditating folks)..maybe its because of HIS POWER to GIVE to whoever HE likes..:happy:


----------



## spnadmin (Jun 28, 2009)

Amrit VELA SACH NAU....is simply THAT..the Moment we get connected with SACH NAU...and that connection can take place at any moment....any time...or NOT at ALL...Wadaiyee Vichaar is up to HIS GRACE..its HE who gives to the SLEEPING..and IGNORE those AWAKE ( and so called meditating folks)..maybe its because of HIS POWER to GIVE to whoever HE likes..
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








YES


----------



## Tejwant Singh (Jun 28, 2009)

Gyani Jarnail Singh said:


> The Metaphors of Raat/Din/Pehar etc are not at all difficult to understand - except to those stuck in a time warp!!
> IF we look at the entire structure of SGGS...it too is like our own LIFE-TIME..it opens with Japji and ends with Slok mh 5..Tera Kita Jatoh Nahin...we are Born...Mool mantar...and we then progress through life and reach the Bhog Shabads of Mahall nauvan...
> IN the SGGS there are Shabads of the PEHAR..Pehlleh pehreh vanjarria mitra...which DESCRIBE our LIFE Journey..Baby, teenager, marriage/family and then old age and subsequent DEATH...BHOG
> ITs absolutley foolhardy to take all these LITERALLY...the Pehlleh Pehreh is NOT the First watch of the 24 Hour Day/Night combination...as is certainly NOT farid Jis intention in the quoted sloks..the RAAT Farid Ji speaks of is oUR WHOLE LIFE TIME...in our early Age we Plant seed....and in our old age we HARVEST what we planted....this has nothing to do with Early night or Late Night early morning etc. THAT is taking meanings too literally...
> AMRIT VELA SACH NAU....is simply THAT..the Moment we get connected with SACH NAU...and that connection can take place at any moment....any time...or NOT at ALL...Wadaiyee Vichaar is up to HIS GRACE..its HE who gives to the SLEEPING..and IGNORE those AWAKE ( and so called meditating folks)..maybe its because of HIS POWER to GIVE to whoever HE likes..:happy:



Gyani ji,

Guru Fateh.

Well said, as usual. If we make Amrit Vela a particular time of the day or night, then it is no different than the times of  5 daily Muslim prayers.

As you said, it is all in the connection. The socket of our inner lamp may be plugged in to the power line, but without Ik Ong Kaar's nader, there will be no power to connect to. And once, The ONE showers us with His grace then we realise that the Vela has come to immerse in the Amrit. The proof is in the glow on our faces that come from the light of the inner lamp that has been connected to the true powerline- THE ONE.


Tejwant Singh


----------



## simba (Jun 29, 2009)

mÚ 4 ]
   ma 4 ||
 _Fourth Mehla:_
 
gur siqgur kw jo isKu AKwey su Blky auiT hir nwmu iDAwvY ]
   g*u*r sath*i*g*u*r k*aa* j*o* s*i*kh akh*aa*e*ae* s bhalak*ae* o*u*t(h) har n*aa*m dhh*i**aa*v*ai* ||
 _One who calls himself a Sikh of the Guru, the True Guru, shall rise in the early morning hours and meditate on the Lord's Name.


Pretty unambiguous, if you ask me. "Balke uthna" and "tharke uthna" were and are still used in our family to mean waking up early.

From a practical point of view, this is also the most convenient time for most people to do their paath/simran without being disturbed. It's also quieter, and generally cooler.
_


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Jun 29, 2009)

No one is disputing waking up EARLY...its commonsense..early to bed and early to rise makes one wise..
and OURUS SAHIBAANS stressed DISCIPLINE..thats what our REHIT is all about..to make aperson disciplined.... The "dispute" is about..."ONLY" early morning...!!! The GURBANI doesnt LIMIT THIS to nay one time period ONLY.
1. Its the best period
2. Its the quietest period
3. Its the coolest..
4.Its the calmest.....and so on and so on...

etc etc are all well and GOOD..but are we to be "confined" to just ONE particular time...and just LIMIT "AMRIT VELA" to JUST that partilcuar period ?? NO....becasue its not the right interpretation. The "talibanist tendencies" of some closed minds..immediately jump to condemn without making an effort to see the RAINBOW of COLOURS that is Gurbani and INSIST..NO its JUST RED....or GREEN..or ORANGE. PERIOD....Mention Purple..and they scream..HA this Gyani is a Heretic..he doesnt beleive in Amrti Vela RED Colour..How dare he even mention PURPLE..HUMBUG..blah blah...THEN when con fronted with GURBANI..they descend into the sewer...and start ishnaan.....and mud slinging like buffaloes...
GURBANI clealry says that IF..mere ishnaan brought Salvation..then ALL FROGS are SAVED....BUT this is not to be taken to eman that we DONT BATHE at all...we DO bathe..we take Ishnaan..in the Early Morning..BUT we DONT CONFINE that to/tie it to SALVATION !! Its part of daily discipline..nothing more and nothing less... the SALVATION comes THROUGH ACTIVE GURBANI LIVING....:welcome:


----------

